# Hangin' up the call: season summary



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

well friends, i decided to call it good for another pelting season. monday night i shot a gorgeous dog. but it was starting to get rubbed pretty good on the flanks, so i think is time to hang it up till next fall. weather has suddenly turned warm too. it broke 50 degrees today. in a few weeks the fish will be biting and the ground squirrels will be out munchin' the fields. i am ready for spring, it has been a real tough year for hunting coyotes. but like they say "it's better to burn out, than fade away". i still have the desire to go, but have my own code to adhere to. it's always good to be left wanting just a little more. it ensures that i will be fired up come next november!
a review of my records revealed the following, in terms of stats: 35 coyotes-13 taken with the 243 ackley and 22 were taken with the 17 mink. longest shot was over 450 yards, the closest was 30 feet-full charge. my average shot this year was about 150 yards, right where i like them most. i usually don't like them under 100, too much can unravel after that.
a more subjective review would be as follows: i worked harder per coyote than i ever had this year. i had to, numbers are not good in my area right now. i enjoyed this season as much as any other though. frustration set in about late january and was replaced with a more relaxed attitude after a few weeks of that. it took a while to finally accept the slim pickin's. after that i quit worrying about numbers, as long as i did still get my shot at one. getting skunked will never sit well with me. i don't expect that to change. i got skunked 5 times this year. and i don't mean that i missed the only dog of the day either, i mean not even a shot at a dog. thankfully i avoided the dreaded "miss the only dog of the day" syndrome this season. that one always held a special sort of pain, i believe it is called remorse. :iroll: 
it was especially enjoyable to start out with a new, experimental cartridge for the winter. i was a little concerned about using such a tiny round on a tough animal. bullet choice was the determining factor. completely. my final choice was the 25 gr. berger target hp propelled by a mere 8.4 gr. of powder. exceptionally efficient and quiet. rimfire like report. this got me some great opportunities at doubles. i cashed in on that. it is about a 250 yard gun. i think i finally found the perfect calling gun for most of my circumstances. i did have to pass up a few shots as a result, but darn few. maybe 3 or 4. of course there were the times i had the 243 ackley and shot a dog under 100 yards too. kind of messy. much work with the needle and thread usually goes into salvaging the dogs shot with that monster.
entered 2 calling contests. i usually shy away from those unless i know a good bit about how they are run. we won the first, and came in 5th in the second (no pay there!). it was fun but stressful. kind of like when you perform on a stage. it is tough knowing that someone else is counting on your performance and embarrassing if you bomb out! i may enter the same hunts next year. or not. it is no longer a big motivation to me. time will tell.
as always, i learned a few more things afield this year. i have tried to pass some of that along in this forum. i have found a good home here and like the people here, even the ones who tore my a$$ up for having compassion for coyotes! :laugh: oke: it has been great to watch other member's sagas unfold. especially yours, johnnyr7. i think that is the hardest earned coyote in the nation! but you kept at it when others would have gone back to the tv. i applaud you.
i will still be around. i have some tidbits i really should post here, just need to take photos to go along with them. speaking of pics, i will close this with a gallery. enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

a few more...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

beautiful land! I really miss that kind of calling.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats on the season......I'd say you were pretty successful.

It was a frustrating Fall for me with big game, so once mid-late December rolled around, I'd figure I'd give coyote hunitng a try. Defenitely didn't help with my frustrations, but it was fun.  It was nice to "extend" my usual hunting season. With the help/advice of a buddy, I got off on the right track. My first set ever I called in 3, possibly 4 yotes (couldn't verify if the 3rd was also the "4th" one or not). As soon as I started calling I looked over my shoulder and 2 were coming in from behind me, straight downwind. I couldn't believe it. I experienced "buck fever" like I had not experienced since my first year of bow hunting. It was awesome, sadly, my shooting was not. I shot and missed at 1 (gimmy shot) of the two and they were gone. I got on the call right away and moments later another dog pops up over a hill I figured was around 300 away. I debated whether to shoot or not, as my RF wasn't working and I didn't know the exact range. After sitting there watching and listening to the thing howl back and forth at me, I attempted the shot....Miss (another fricken gimmy). Next set I called in another one to 308 yds and held off on the shot. I figured I'd educated enough for the day...... That day was very frustrating and very fun at the same time. It helped build confidence, in my calling that is, not my shooting. And it gave me the motivation needed to improve my shooting. I dont know why these damn animals are so tough to hit, but they are for me. Throw a deer or a dirt clump out there and I'll hit it, but I fall apart on coyotes.

I got into reloading very soon after that. I needed to better my shooting and figured reloading would help with that, as I'd be shooting more than normal. Plus, I had been tossing the idea around for quite some time and that day was the straw that broke the camels back..... Through the course of the season I missed another gimmick, hit one in the tail I think (tracked for a while but very little blood), killed 1 at 92 yds (happiest day of my 09-10 hunting season), and probably called in another half dozen to within the 3-400yd mark. I never shot beyond 300 the rest of the season as my shooting obviously sucked and I didn't need to educate anymore yotes.

The third most memorable day of my season was when I snuck into an area where I knew there were tons of coyotes. I started calling and soon after I had eyes on 7 coyotes at the same time. They never did come close (close for me and close for you are different I'm sure), closest was 450 I think, but it was a rush nevertheless.

It was a learning year for me; coyote hunting, reloading, shooting, ect. I had a blast though. My shooting will be significantly improving as I continue reloading and load testing. I've never been much of a paper puncher until this year, so we'll see how that turns out...........Is it December yet? :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

is it december yet? makes me think of the song "wake me when september ends". it's not about hunting, but that is how i think of it.
i understand your first season experiences all too well. i got hooked in december, 19 years ago. in 2 months i called in nearly 60 dogs (we had lots of them back then, and few hunters), killed 6!!! :******: :eyeroll: i almost burned my box of shooting medals! it took another year before i really learned to calm down. coyote hunting is a mental game when it comes to the shooting part. especially the follow through on the trigger squeeze. stress is one thing that is tough to simulate during practice. setting targets at odd angles and practicing set up like you would in the field helps. better yet have a friend agitate you by blowing a whistle when you take too long! heck, let him pick which target to shoot too! if nothing else you will have a good time.
7 dogs at once. dang! i have never had 7 at once. ever. 5 is the most. and only one of those came all the way in. they were on the neighbors ranch, i walked straight from the house to my stand (college days, still at home). every 200 yards 1 more would sit down until only 1 was left! grrrr! it died though.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice.I respect/appreciate your thoughts and attitude.Well done and congrats on a great year.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've always enjoyed your stories and wit. hope to see you back next year. p.s what is the .17 based off of


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

King,
That looks awesome up there. Nice pics.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice pics King, makes me wanna move to the Rockys. Where i hunted there was always a house within 100 -500 hundered yards. It would be nice keeping track of the stats on paper, maybe ill start next year. Id guess i made atleast 50 sets, shot 3 dead, saw 24, and missed 2.. Hopefully each year i can add a couple yotes to the tally. 
Great job and thanks for all of your quality advice kingcanada! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kingcanada

Nice post and nice pictures.

You are a great addition to this board, as was said already! :thumb:

I will summarize my season here. Tonight I am finally upgrading to Broadband Internet (have had dialup my whole life), so I will add some pics tonight and repost this.

My 2009-2010 highlights:

1. Best year ever in my 5 or 6 years of calling...12 coyotes and 1 fox.

2. Only went out between 5 and 10 times...not as much as I have hunted in the past years but did better each day. Too many other commitments and busy with job, coaching, family.

3. Only got skunked one time this year...of course that happened during a tournament when money was at stake. :eyeroll:

4. Shot my SECOND triple of my life.

5. Shot my first predator while on a night hunt.

6. Shot my first fox/coyote double.

7. Finally found a boot/snowshoe binding combo that I really like.

8. Got into reloading.

9. Harvested two deer and two coyotes with my reloads in my 243...still working up something I am satisfied with in my 223.

10. Made some good connections and built some trust with landowners and my fur buyer that will help in the future.

11. Got better and more efficient at fur handling.

All in all a good year that I was happy with. Before next year I want to do more reloading, learn my guns more, and do some more learning and lock up some more land in my main calling spots. I also recently hooked up a winch system for skinning coyotes. I may still try to harvest a dog this year to try it out. I will post pictures in the future on the skinning system so you guys can see it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for all of the warm comments folks, i do appreciate them. :beer: 
fallguy, it sounds like you definitely set some bench marks for yourself. you are at a very exciting stage of your coyote career, things will be happening fast over the next few seasons.  
bearhunter, that 17 mink is based on the 22 hornet case. imagine a 17 ackley hornet shortened by about 1/4". or a real pregnant 17 hmr. case length is 1.145" (case only). i should post a picture of it and my 243 ackley round for comparison. it is a harmless looking thing! coyotes know better. when it sings (whispers!), it stings. :wink:


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome post and great come backs. I still have not figured how to up load my yotes but my friend I hunt with is coming over this weekend to show me how. I hav e them all loaded on bucket but can't figure how to go from the site to bucket and get them to upload. Oh well. I was fortunate to have shot and killed 14 Coyote in and around Yuma, AZ. Lot of pressure on them here. Had to go out 4 and 5 hours from here to really have a good day. My hunting buddy shot 41 this year but he hunted constantly on an almost every day basis since Oct. We finished up in February. I shot 7 with my shot gun, 6 with my AR 223, and one with an ar 204. I actually only missed 2 wtih the shot gun and two with the ar's. I called in on an average 10 yotes per trip but as was stated before, 300 - 400 yards is not going to get it. I missed my first triple due to my buddy standing up after I shot the first 2 and he thought I was done but the 3rd yote was coming back and was 75 yards away when he stod up. I only shot 5 last year. I actually guided two guys down on the border of Mexico and in 3 days the shot 15 yotes. I believe I am a better caller and set up guy then shoting themm. These guys were really good shots and at 400 yrds the yotes were going down like they never knew what happened. I shot my first bob cat with the 223 at 75 yards. I sold it to my neighbor for $300.00 so they could stuff it and place it in their cabin up on a lake. Paid for some of the expensive Dead Coyote Shotgun shells I used. Do not shot fox b ut called in 10 this year. My buddy shots them every time so he shot 8 or the 10. All in all it has been a good year. I only went out on Fridays, my day off, when I was not doing something else. Managed two 4 day trips which were awesome. Called in 30 yotes on one of the trips. 4 of us went and on one trip I never even had a chance to pull the trigger but one guy missed 6 yotes I called in in one day, his worst day ever. Checked his scope out later and the nut was not tight and it was off. Tightened it up and the next day he nailed 4. Zeroed with a coke bottle at 100 yards. That is about it. As soon as I can get this picture thing figured out I will post the 14 taken. First year huting with tri pod ladders in heavy brush and it worked great. We are thinking about bringing them up to ND in Oct when we come up to hunt. They only weigh 7 pounds and you can sit up to 8-10 feet off the ground. I will post pictures later. You guys rock.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the 17 mink, along with the 243 ackley improved:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

king,

What is the velocity of the Mink. I have shot the standard .17 centerfire for years, and love it as an effective, and fur saving coyote round. I too shoot the Berger bullets.

Thanks,
KD


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i never got the chance to chrono the 25 gr. loads. this next week i will borrow the chrono and see. i did get 3400 fps out of some 23gr. bullets, but the load was too hot. hornet brass varies in thickness and i was having trouble with random cases. 1 out of 30 then maybe 3 in a row. so i cooled it off by a few tenths of a grain. i feel that 3100 fps with the 25 gr. bullets is a realistic estimate judging by the trajectory and killing results. i will know soon. there have been many inquiries.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Good story, Kingcanada. I'm putting the finishing touches on my season as well (I've extended it a couple weeks because a few sheep-cattle producers around here are having some problems).

In terms of number of yotes I've taken, it's been my best year yet but I've also gone out more times and did more stands than in other years so I guess it balances out -- working harder should produce more yotes.

This year was my first season with the .204, along with the old standby .223. My .204 accounted for 16 with the .223 Remy (and a Beretta 12-gauge) taking the rest. Reading your success -- 22 coyotes -- with the .17 Mink and using a 25-grainer traveling at about 3,100 fps was interesting. We hear from some guys on a regular basis that anything less than a .22-250 is inadequate for coyotes (right, Kdog?). Guess it just goes to show that it's not the size of the weapon, it depends on the man using the weapon.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

well, to be fair on that count, i need to elaborate. it only got the job done with 25 gr. berger target bullets. i knew v-maxes would not penetrate as per other's experience with them on coyotes, but i did try woodchuck den 23 gr. boat tails. they are made with the same jacket as the berger. i ignored something that i already knew, boat tails are more likely to spit the core on impact. i ignored it since the 25 gr. hammet boat tail (no longer made) was about the same bullet and killed me many dogs 10 years ago. big error. i called up my first dog of the season and shot it broadside at about 150 yds. thump! coyote turned and ran! shot 2 missed, shot 3 made contact at about 200 yards. i could see blood on the flank through my scope. dog kept running. i started running! i got to the edge of the hill and took a prone shot. he was standing broadside looking back at about 150 yds. bang, thump! after biting at it's shoulder, the coyote turned and left at a semi casual trot, as if merely annoyed! i did luck out big time on the following monday, i sniped a coyote with the 243 ackley. it was the same coyote in the same valley! i was able to inspect the still fresh wounds: lack of penetration. i have some pics. moral of the story? match the bullet to the game. those 23 gr. boat tails would be perfect for fox.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Kingcanada: Maybe I'd better revise: "Guess it just goes to show that it's not the size of the weapon, it depends on the man using the weapon" to read, "It also depends on the type of bullet the man is using in his weapon".

BTW, I notice you seem to like Ackleys. Are there any other advantages besides a bit more FPS? Accuracy, reloading ease, etc.?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sask,

It is not that anything smaller than a 22-250 is inadiquate, it's just that it is a bit more forgiving for the new guys just starting out. If given the right bullet construction any gun will kill a coyote cleanly. So I'll agree with your statement, but more so to "the man using the weapon", point. :beer:

If i were in it for fur, i'd probably pick up something along the 17-20cal bullets. Maybe a 20x47Lapua. I've read a post on another site about it. I've shot a 6-6.5x47L at 600yds and it is another great round. Starting out with excellent brass helps. The 20x47L with the 50g berger was running in the 3800fps range i guess. That's moving.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the ackleys are a great way to get wildcat performance without the fuss. brass life is a little better and they always seem to shoot fairly well too. the 17 mink is a full blown wildcat: many steps are involved to make your cases. it's quite a fuss, but for my personal needs it was well worth the effort and additional expense. i have nearly $200 tied up in all of the dies. since i will likely keep this gun for the rest of my life (i really do like it that much), the expense does not bother me.
i agree with xdeano, there is much to be said about brass quality. i wish lapua made 22 hornet brass. i have to settle for winchester when i make my 17 mink cases. one of the reasons i chose the 243 ackley for my long range gun is that i can get lapua brass in 243. i also agree that someone would likely be better off with at least a 204 with 40 gr bullets, 223, or 22-250 as a beginners gun unless they are an accomplished shooter already. if you can hit the mark consistently and want to save fur, go small. if you are a little unsure, go with a 22-250 or something of the like. :thumb:


----------



## Predator's Predator (Mar 11, 2010)

Yuma Coyote Sniper - You mentioned a 7# tripod ladder stand that worked well for you. Can you provide more details when you post your pictures or send me a PM with info. This is something I want to try in some area's I hunt. Thanks PP.


----------

